# Metal Fireplace......insert....thing.



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Sorry for the vague title but I really have no idea what the official title for this item is.

Its a metal base insert type thing that you put into your fireplace and then put the wood in that to burn rather than burning wood on the actual concrete.

In most cases they have to be custom made based on the shape and dimensions of your fireplace.

If anyone has a clue what I am talking about, can you perhaps recommend some places in Paphos that might be able to make it for me?

P.S. I've tried googling to find an example image of what I am talking about, to no avail


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

zach21uk said:


> Sorry for the vague title but I really have no idea what the official title for this item is.
> 
> Its a metal base insert type thing that you put into your fireplace and then put the wood in that to burn rather than burning wood on the actual concrete.
> 
> ...


I have always called it a FIRE GRATE. Any of the metal working shops should be able to accomodate your request.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

"Fire grate" is what you're thinking of me old marrow.

There's one for sale on one of those other sites that shall not be mentioned, but size/fit is all (as you've already said). So off to your local friendly neighbourhood welder sez I.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Too slow by a whisker....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Sorry for the vague title but I really have no idea what the official title for this item is.
> 
> Its a metal base insert type thing that you put into your fireplace and then put the wood in that to burn rather than burning wood on the actual concrete.
> 
> ...


Just a question, what you want to gain. Your fireplace will be just as in-effective as without it


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I would call it a fire basket , I just tried a Google and a few came up .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Just a question, what you want to gain. Your fireplace will be just as in-effective as without it


Actually fires burn far more effectively if they have air getting underneath them. That is why you usually have a fire grate. Also as the ash drops through the fire does not get smothered.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Many thanks for helping me with the name of the darn thing. I had no idea what to call it. 

I do not know any welders not metal workshops and I do not recall seeing any driving around town over the last year, so if anyone knows of a place, please do let me know.

My neighbour knows of one in Gerouskipou but he cannot remember where it is and has lost the phone number.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Many thanks for helping me with the name of the darn thing. I had no idea what to call it.
> 
> I do not know any welders not metal workshops and I do not recall seeing any driving around town over the last year, so if anyone knows of a place, please do let me know.
> 
> My neighbour knows of one in Gerouskipou but he cannot remember where it is and has lost the phone number.


We have a man who do iron works in Pissouri. I am sure he could do what you want.

G A Athanasiou and Sons Ltd.

99681739.

Even with the grate the efficiency of the stove will still be about 15%, meaning 15 % heat to the room and 85% to the crows.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Zach, just take a walk around the old town (up the hill) up there on the road leading out there is a road with two or three ironmongers.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Baywatch - I will call him and get a quote and then, as you recommend expatme, I will drive over to the old town and walk around to see what I can find.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thanks Baywatch - I will call him and get a quote and then, as you recommend expatme, I will drive over to the old town and walk around to see what I can find.


His name is George. Cypriot but speak very good English. He also have a pub where they have many heavy metal live bands playing. The Iron Horse

He is also plumber, thats how I know him


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

A heavy metal bar owner that works with heavy metals. Oh the *iron*y.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Actually fires burn far more effectively if they have air getting underneath them. That is why you usually have a fire grate. Also as the ash drops through the fire does not get smothered.


I am sure it will burn much quicker but it will not heat more.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

zach21uk said:


> A heavy metal bar owner that works with heavy metals. Oh the *iron*y.


Love this, but think it may have been lost in translation!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> Love this, but think it may have been lost in translation!


? Don't you understand English


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> ? Don't you understand English


stick to the point... Zach liked this and is was said with humour... you know, fun!!


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

We actually got a fire grate for our old fireplace in Superhome by Debenhams. Admittedly it was not made to order but fitted our fireplace and cost about 30 euros.: It is now doing a great job as a plant stand outside, as we now have a log burner


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I found a place today in old town. Past "Next", kinda opposite Spirou. He is making it for me over the weekend and will have it ready by Monday


----------

